# ABT's  Q-VUE



## windshield king (May 7, 2011)

made some modification to the smoker so I did some ABT's and smoked deviled eggs. turned out good,but the eggs got a bit rubbery I think I smoked them too long or is that normal?(first time for the eggs)


----------



## fpnmf (May 7, 2011)

Awesome!!

How did ya get them to stay on the grid while up on its side??

  Craig


----------



## windshield king (May 7, 2011)

LOL I dont know why that pic did that.


----------



## chefrob (May 7, 2011)

nice job.....abt's are one of my favorites!


----------



## raptor700 (May 8, 2011)

ABT's are great,

And yours look awesome(sideways)or not!

The eggs(just like its parents) gets more rubbery the more it's exsposed to smoke.

Thanks for my daily ABT fix


----------



## boykjo (May 8, 2011)

fpnmf said:


> Awesome!!
> 
> How did ya get them to stay on the grid while up on its side??
> 
> Craig


----------



## SmokinAl (May 8, 2011)

Great job on the ABT's!


----------

